# Freedom Community Festival, Plymouth, 2nd/3rd June.



## Smoking kills (May 29, 2018)

Long established free event in Freedom Fields park, great atmosphere, location and music.


----------



## Poot (May 29, 2018)

We go whenever it's on. Fingers crossed for good weather!


----------



## editor (May 30, 2018)

Nice that they managed to crowdfund the event - Freedom Community Festival 2018



Home | Freedom Community Festival


----------



## Smoking kills (Jun 3, 2018)

Great weekend, Moriarty on Saturday and Spoil Collective  this afternoon were my personal favourites. Onwards to Saltash regatta!


----------



## Smoking kills (Aug 11, 2018)

Ocean City Fest on Plymouth Barbican this weekend. Free afternoons of live music in a busy, built up but beautiful space.
Liskeard Ploughmans Fest Sat. 18th, Westbourne Gardens. 12 til 8ish. Free event in a lovely park, loud live music by great local bands.


----------



## Smoking kills (Jun 1, 2019)

Belated Bump. This weekend.


----------

